# Slow Starting Fermentation



## ehlenrg (Apr 16, 2007)

Just started my 3rd batch of fruit wine. I've made cherry from a Wine Art receipe (3 gallon), raspberry (3 gallon) from Vintners Harvest and just started cranberry (5 gallon) following Wine Art all since last October. I've used Lalvin 71B 1122 yeast since it's recomnended for fruit wines. In all cases must temperature has been in the 68-72 range. For the cherry and raspberry I saw no fermentation for the first 72 hours after innoulation. I then added a second packet of yeast and got fermentation started in 24-36 hours. I started the cranberry yesterday and 24 hours later there is no sign of any action. I've heard this is a fairly "quiet" yeast but I'm wondering if I'm doing something wrong. As far as I can tell I've followed directions to the letter and the samples at racking for have tasted OK.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 16, 2007)

Did you use any yeast nutrient/energizer prior to pitching the yeast ehlenrg? Another thing that will help is to try to have your must at around 72-76 degrees before pitching the yeast.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 16, 2007)

Did you reconstitute the yeast as it says on the packet or just
sprinkle. It seems to take a little longer when just sprinkling and as
Waldo said it is better to have the temp warmer to start ferm.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 17, 2007)

Do you add any campden tabs or K-meta at the beginning? If so, wait 24 hors after doing so before adding the yeast. If they aren't starting without a second packet, you may be killing the first pack with something- or it just may need more time.


----------



## ehlenrg (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I do add yeast nutrient and wait 24 hours after using campden. Went out and got small space heater so we're trying to get temp to the middle 70's more tomorrow. If there's no action then and the temp's up all add fresh yeast.


----------



## ehlenrg (Apr 21, 2007)

Added yeast and a little more nutrient. They started making alcohol Thursday night. Next time I'll make sure temp. is mid-70-s and I'll try waiting 36 hours after the campden before adding the yeast.


----------

